

The Potential Of Big Data - jsavimbi
http://columnfivemedia.com/work-items/get-satisfaction-infographic-the-potential-of-big-data/

======
mwexler
Most infographics delight in providing info and some insight in a visually
appealing way. This provides very little info and even less insight. Very
disappointing, esp. from Column Five, which usually does superior work.

The infographic trend is rapidly approaching infotoon status, and that's not
good. Just because you _can_ make an infographic on a hot trend doesn't always
mean you _should_.

~~~
AJ007
I can't comment on this one specifically. Other infographics I have seen,
representing areas I am an expert in, I have found to have misleading
representations of data and in some cases blatantly false numbers.

This is a good example of deception through appearance. By making something
look official or professional you can get really sloppy with the facts and no
one questions it.

------
malik
One of the few areas I've been convinced that big data is mkaing money is
Facebook. They've managed to collect the largest and most detailed direct
marketing database in history.

But other sectors? This infographic is full of 500 billion here and 300
billion there, but really, who is going to pay for big data location services?
What is it going to do in healthcare?

I didn't find the McKinsey study any more elucidating:

<http://www.mckinsey.com/mgi/publications/big_data/index.asp>

------
pwang
LOL @ "petrabyte"

~~~
robertfw
The sad thing is that it's not just one typo, it's used throughout. Great job!

~~~
reemrevnivek
The really sad thing is that it's not just used throughout this infographic,
it's all over the web:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=petrabyte>

------
j_baker
Is there a higher-resolution version of this infographic? It's practically
unreadable on my iPad.

------
suking
When is the infographic bubble going to pop?

